# Como puedo usar estas bocinitas?



## Joaco22 (May 1, 2010)

Hola gente:
Les hago una pregunta, ¿Como puedo usar estas bocinas? Puedo hacer parlantes chicos? (Son de unos auriculares viejos, esos grandes tipo DJ):











Dicen en el centro:



> PD-625ST
> 0.2W  8Ω
> C 428





> PD-625ST
> 0.2W  8Ω
> C 427



Son de 2 ¼ pulgadas (5,52 cm) aprox.

Yo tengo pensado hacer *esto* *Y* ponerlo en una caja de aglomerado, pegado al "piso" de la caja, un transformador adentro, cosa que para darle los 9v salga solo un cable de la caja, no un cubo, los parlantes estos en el frente *Y* una entrada de plug grande mono, para usar esto como un ampli de guitarra "de bolsillo" . Así:




El punto de todo esto es, se pueden usar estas bocinas para hacer eso? O sino, que usos se les pueden dar? Que parlantes tengo que comprar con que caracteristicas para hacerlo si estos no sirven?
Muchas gracias desde ya. Si hice algo mal en el post avisenme que lo edito *Y* disculpen.

PD: Como se pone el plug mono, con el ampli que es estereo?


----------



## Nimer (May 1, 2010)

Hacés un sólo canal (ampli mono), y conectás los dos parlantes en paralelo para tener 0,4W a 4Ω.

Con un LM386 ya tenés la potencia necesaria para esos parlantes. No esperes gran cosa, por supuesto.

En cuanto al plug mono, lo conectas a la entrada mono de tu ampli mono. mono mono mono mono.

Saludos.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 1, 2010)

Para hacer el stereo a mono estaria mal juntar ambos canales estereo y tener esto como mono????


----------



## Joaco22 (May 1, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Hacés un sólo canal (ampli mono), y conectás los dos parlantes en paralelo para tener 0,4W a 4Ω.
> 
> Con un LM386 ya tenés la potencia necesaria para esos parlantes. No esperes gran cosa, por supuesto.
> 
> ...


Disculpá mi ignorancia, como hago solo un canal? Tengo que cambiar el integrado *Y* hacer el mismo circuito? Algún ejemplo del volumen al que puedo llegar con esto? O vale la pena comprar otros parlantes, como para hacer que suenen como estos por ejemplo?
Como pongo los parlantes en paralelo?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Nimer (May 2, 2010)

Jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> Para hacer el stereo a mono estaria mal juntar ambos canales estereo y tener esto como mono????



Si. Esa no es la manera de salir de stereo a mono mezclando las señales. 



			
				Joaco22 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpá mi ignorancia, como hago solo un canal? Tengo que cambiar el integrado i hacer el mismo circuito? Algún ejemplo del volumen al que puedo llegar con esto? O vale la pena comprar otros parlantes, como para hacer que suenen como estos por ejemplo?
> Como pongo los parlantes en paralelo?
> Muchas gracias



Pero vos ya tenés el amplificador armado? Qué integrado usas o pensás usar?
El LM386 es un operacional chiquito y sería mono, pero si tenés alguno ya hecho, decime cual.
En caso de que tengas uno stereo, podes usar un canal para la guitarra y dejar otro libre con una entrada RCA para mezclar pistas de audio de fondo para tocar. O simplemente usar un canal y listo.

La potencia de los parlantes que mostrás, ronda en el medio watt. (0.5W) Así que eso es más o menos lo que podrías obtener. Pero ojo, ahí ya estás AL LIMITE de la potencia que soportan tus parlantes.

Si es para aprender, o hacerlo porque sí, dale para adelante.. Pero tené en cuenta los parámetros de los parlantes que inicialmente eran auriculares.


----------



## Joaco22 (May 6, 2010)

Oke*Y*, entendi jajajjaja.
Vo*Y* a hacer un ampli de entre 5 *Y* 10W masomenos, mono, *Y* por supuesto vo*Y* a comprar otra bocina.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Volvé a armar los auriculares , un Lm386 y tu guitarra 

Así tu familia no protesta .

Saludos !


----------

